# Deathproof - BrandX Mustang



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is my model of the 71 Mustang from the movie Deathproof that i built in 2014. It's a Revell mustang that i cut the roof off a Cougar to make it a Grande. The stripes were painted with masking tape (lots of masking tape);. Decals and license plate were home printed. Wheels were out of my spares box. figure was 3D printed from https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3168935









































DSCF8355 by aus_mus, on Flickr

the real thing:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I've also done a Deathproof Nova, with custom hood decal and 'rubber ducky' hood ornament.
deathproofnova01 by aus_mus, on Flickr

You can see i've done the rusty interior, complete with tractor seat.
deathproofnova02 by aus_mus, on Flickr
deathproofnova03 by aus_mus, on Flickr
deathproofnova04 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

and the deathproof charger as well. The charger is a dukes of hazzard amt abomination. 

deathproofnova05 by aus_mus, on Flickr
deathproof3 by aus_mus, on Flickr
deathproof1 by aus_mus, on Flickr
deathproof2 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Nice Nova, and stuntman Mike. Weird movie.

There was a similar car in Payback with Mel Gibson. Also used to smash stuff.

I like Novas. when I was young, a guy had a factory 396 Nova that his older brother bought new and souped up. Powerful. He beat a Hemi Coronet in a street race.


----------

